# Tiger barbs and long finned danios?



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I've read that danios can go with tiger barbs but what about the long finned variety? I figure those fins would be targets for the barbs.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

well barbs tend to be aggressive, but I don't think that they would do anything to the longfinned danios. I used to have tiger barbs and longfinned danio together and nothing like that happened. They might be tempted by the long fins, but danios are REALLY fast! Mine never did anything to each other, so I would say yes, they acn go together.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Since I put the heater in my coldwater tank, even though it's on the lowest (20 C) all the fish are acting like they are on speed. They weren't lethargic by any means before, but now they are zipping around. Especially the danios. I couldn't even net one to put them in with the barbs to see how they get along. I'll have to use my big net later and remove the filter etc. first.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, how big is the tank. The danios can easily get away from the barbs, but in a tank too small, they will eventually get caught and the barb will take some nice chunks out of their fins.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

40L. Sadly, I only have 3 tiger barbs left. The two smallest ones died in the last two days. I think the filter may have been too strong for them, and they might have got exhausted. I changed the output spout to point at the back wall, and it doesn't create the strong current at the surface and opposite side anymore, but still provides plenty of surface agitation. The remaining three seem very healthy, fingers crossed.

This is why I was thinking of moving the danios in there. But they are probably better off with the other same sized peaceful fish.


----------



## crzyduchunt (Mar 21, 2006)

i have a 4 barbs with a black phantom tetra. the barbs dont seem to mind him. they mainly try to get each other not the other fish but, thats just what i have observed


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, tiger barbs are a little too big and active for a 10 gallon. They only max out at about 2-3", but they dart around like crazy. The same thing is true with danios, they get about 3" and are extremely active. 3 will fit in there, but they are happier with more of the same kind to school with. If it is possible you could upgrade to a 20g long tank, it would be a better habitat for the fish.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I certainly will upgrade, probably later this year. Have my eye on a 90L display tank.

They're still growing though, only an inch and a half or so at the moment.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

That would be perfect for them.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I lost two more. Now only the biggest, bossiest one is left. Talk about survival of the fittest.  They pretty much died in reverse pecking order.

I feel incredibly guilty. I think the problem was getting juvenile fish, they were just not prepared to be away from all their tankmates. They were all healthy in the smaller tank, then started dying off in the bigger tank...  What happened? It's not water quality, as I've confirmed now I finally have a test kit.

I don't know what do do with the one I've got left (assuming he doesn't die too). I don't want to buy more and have them die. He was the bully and chased the others, but I know these fish can't be by themselves (can they?). I can ask my friend who took the neons, but I don't think he has tiger barbs.

I'm a terrible fishkeeper some times, even though I try very hard to do my best. Sigh...


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Well, lost my last barb. They all died in the same way, loss of ability to swim (swimming upside down, sideways). The strangest (and saddest) thing is that in this condition, their colours were really strong...

I isolated the first two but they only got worse fast and were suffering, so after that I put them down.

I don't think it was the water unless there was something in the rock salt I was using (I'm no longer using it, it didn't affect the other fish at all) - I can only put it down to being moved one too many times while still juveniles, or maybe overfeeding. Because they eat so fast it was hard to get some food and others not to overeat, the first guy to notice the food would generally eat half of it before the others arrived.

I learned my lesson... will restrict myself to the easy to keep "hardy" fish from now on.

The coldwater fish are now back in the 40L tank and loving it.


----------

